# For The Whole UHS Batch Of 2013-2018



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome & Congratulations to all of you! :thumbsup:

Your life is going to change now. The moment that you'll wear your white coat, people will start calling you "Daactor Saab" and that is going to make you feel on the top of the world. But, my advise to all of you, never abuse this profession or your white coat and, always thank Almighty Allah that he gave you an opportunity to pursue this profession. There are many that might be tads better than you but, couldn't make it. So, always start your day with an Alhumdolilah from now on, and yes, pray that he keeps his blessings upon you through this long and tedious journey that you're about to pursue. 

So, MBBS isn't a piece of cake. And, you guys should better prepare your minds already for the hardships and, pull your socks up for the intense hard work that is required. Especially with UHS, the exam pattern is the toughest thing you would ever go through. KEMU and P.U, people are a bit relaxed with their Professional Examinations probably because, their own teachers take the exams. With UHS, you can't predict anything. And, most of the times they set exams, as if they are punishing you. :!: But, a lot of people have been passing these exams and, have become doctors. You all will too.  But, my advise to all of you, more than anything, with UHS, it's all the game of nerves, obviously after your studies and knowledge. JUST GO TO YOUR RESPECTIVE COLLEGES, WITH THE RIGHT MINDSET, which is really important. BE CURIOUS, BE SMART but, always BE HUMBLE, and NEVER let go of any opportunity to learn. Maybe, at first you all would be really stressed up, some of you might even think of giving up and, would feel the burden, but don't do that. We all have gone through that stage, and believe me it gets better and better with time.  TRY & MAKE FRIENDS THE VERY FIRST DAY, although the FIRST DAY friendships aren't meaningful but try to get warm with everyone. GROUPS shuffle throughout the first year, that's because you're still trying to discover the right friends for you, so don't feel bad if you aren't settling in, initially. Eventually, everyone does, it just takes a little time. BE CONFIDENT and, have faith in Almighty Allah.

On the other hand, make loads of friends and, participate in everything that happens in your colleges. HAVE FUN while you study and, you won't feel the burden. :thumbsup:

I am writing this, because I have seen many students who leave medicine right after the first month, just because they don't have the right mindset. 

Again, congratulations to all the new "Daactor Saabs" who have made it this year. YOUR JOURNEY HAS JUST BEGUN.  There will be many Ups and Downs throughout this journey but, DON'T TAKE THEM TO YOUR HEART and, keep moving on, you will find your SPACE sooner or later and, most importantly, HAVE FUN. And, again thank Allah for what he has given you. 

*Here's detailed Book Guide for all of you, which your seniors have followed to pass the UHS examinations. The guide will give you a good idea about each book that is used in the 1st Professional MBBS (Part 1).*

https://www.facebook.com/notes/shal...reviews-for-1st-year-students/280525708658533

Best Wishes.


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

thanks masterh you are always a help.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

sami987 said:


> thanks masterh you are always a help.


Happy to help!


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you, that was very encouraging and helpful! Also your avatar is really cool xD


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks masterh  , your post is very encouraging....I was feeling down a bit and felt like I wouldn't be able to start my classes with high spirits, but I'll have to accepts everything with a positive attitude ...and still I am not feeling great, after all I am a human...cant let go off my desires easily and happliy


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

zara13 said:


> Thank you, that was very encouraging and helpful! Also your avatar is really cool xD


Hahaha, thanks @zara13 :thumbsup: You're most welcome.

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> Thanks masterh  , your post is very encouraging....I was feeling down a bit and felt like I wouldn't be able to start my classes with high spirits, but I'll have to accepts everything with a positive attitude ...and still I am not feeling great, after all I am a human...cant let go off my desires easily and happliy


Rabi, cheer up yaar. :thumbsup: Allah always has better plans, we realize it a bit later but, he always has.  Have faith in Him. Urdu isn't allowed on this forum but, there is a saying by Hazrat Ali (R.A): "Mei ne apnay irradoun ke tootnay se apnay Rab ko pehchana". Allah always has better plans.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Loved ur post masterh! U increased the excitement amd at the same time made us ready for our MEDICAL studies!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

umair333 said:


> Loved ur post masterh! U increased the excitement amd at the same time made us ready for our MEDICAL studies!


Glad you liked it. :thumbsup: Yes, just develop the RIGHT MINDSET, it will be a bit difficult to settle in initially, but DON'T GIVE UP. That's the point.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

As a begginer I have a question. I know being a pre med, aiming for med school and finally going there, I really shouldn't be asking this, but now that its actually happening...DO MED STUDENTS GET ANY FREE TIME AT ALL? :0


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

zara13 said:


> As a begginer I have a question. I know being a pre med, aiming for med school and finally going there, I really shouldn't be asking this, but now that its actually happening...DO MED STUDENTS GET ANY FREE TIME AT ALL? :0


Yes, they do!  We do a lot of fun and enjoy ourselves. There should be a balance in everything and here too, the person who keeps the balance, keeps moving on. :woot: You'll have a lot of fun. 1st Year would be kind of hard, as you'll be getting familiar with the new life and the change, but it seriously gets better and better after that. :cool!:


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

superb Masterh 
I am going to save your article and will use it next year,INSHALLAH !!


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thankyou, good to hear that! I'm praying that all us first years do really well ,handle all the challenges perfectly and have fun too! Amen.Good luck everyone!


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you, Cheers mate !


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanku...masterh


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

annie khan said:


> superb Masterh
> I am going to save your article and will use it next year,INSHALLAH !!


Sure, my pleasure! :cool!: Best of luck for next year! Hope you get what you're aiming for. 

- - - Updated - - -



zara13 said:


> Thankyou, good to hear that! I'm praying that all us first years do really well ,handle all the challenges perfectly and have fun too! Amen.Good luck everyone!


You all will Insha Allah!  Just keep one thing in mind, *"When the going gets tough, the tough gets going" *:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



templartehpro said:


> Thank you, Cheers mate !


You're welcome! :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



duckling said:


> Thanku...masterh


Pleasure! :thumbsup:


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow! Awesome post and a VERY NICE advice  JazakAllah ! 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

jiasajid said:


> Wow! Awesome post and a VERY NICE advice  JazakAllah !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


 Glad you liked.


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

Hahaha good job would be dactar saab :thumbsup: i love to appreciate you on this thread ..i think everyone needs starters especially me in beginning every single thing  as it is about career so i think its best starter and it really worked


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

when will our classes start? what preparations should be done in these days? Should we load our computers with games and movies? Will the beginning be tough or boring? what about hostel life? Is it depressing or it gives you more time for fun with friends?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a question. In private schools, do we not have to do Pak studies + Islamiat?  Im saying because when I bought the recommended books I didnt get anything of those two.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> I have a question. In private schools, do we not have to do Pak studies + Islamiat?  Im saying because when I bought the recommended books I didnt get anything of those two.


Why in the hell would someone make you study those 2 subjects in a medical college lmao, it sounds very unconvincing and WEIRD.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Why in the hell would someone make you study those 2 subjects in a medical college lmao, it sounds very unconvincing and WEIRD.


Those are part of the curriculum in 2nd year


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

rabi said:


> when will our classes start? what preparations should be done in these days? Should we load our computers with games and movies? Will the beginning be tough or boring? what about hostel life? Is it depressing or it gives you more time for fun with friends?


Echo this.

Except it being depressing, or the loading bit,

What shud v be doin these days?:|


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, since we're talking about a medical university here, I don't think this rather remains a relevant matter. Plus on a note I've never been through FSc, never studied urdu/pak/isl so yeah, sounds pretty messed up to me lol.


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Apparently, we have to study Islamiyat and Pak Studies in the first year in FJ. And I thought we were done with that 4 years ago. 

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

In UHS, you need to pass a combined Pak St/Islamiat in 2nd Year. Don't buy an books for that since it's all what you have already done in your FSc. Honestly, I didn't even read anything for the exam except the past papers and passed it easily. You guys should rather be worrying more about Biochemistry than any other subject. Usually that's one subject which can make you cry the most.

- - - Updated - - -

About the preparation, nothing much. Enjoy! Don't think too much. Yeah, download movies and whatever you like on your laptops, you'll find ample time for that. Try and find people whom you're going to be with for the next five years and establish a working relation with them prior to the start of classes. More importantly, hostelites should prepare their minds, the first one month for them is very hard.


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

masterh said:


> In UHS, you need to pass a combined Pak St/Islamiat in 2nd Year. Don't buy an books for that since it's all what you have already done in your FSc. Honestly, I didn't even read anything for the exam except the past papers and passed it easily. You guys should rather be worrying more about Biochemistry than any other subject. Usually that's one subject which can make you cry the most.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> About the preparation, nothing much. Enjoy! Don't think too much. Yeah, download movies and whatever you like on your laptops, you'll find ample time for that. Try and find people whom you're going to be with for the next five years and establish a working relation with them prior to the start of classes. More importantly, hostelites should prepare their minds, the first one month for them is very hard.


How would you advise finding the right people that match your mindset? I've heard getting in the right crowd is usually the hardest part. 
Plus, what else should hostellites mentally prepare themselves for?

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks its very encourging advice  masterh in which college u are??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

izzamughal said:


> How would you advise finding the right people that match your mindset? I've heard getting in the right crowd is usually the hardest part.
> Plus, what else should hostellites mentally prepare themselves for?
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


That's a difficult question. Usually what people do in the first few days is meet everyone. You should ask them about their lifestyle, family background and hobbies. Family background is important because, if you're an outgoing person and the other isn't, then it might be hard for your friendship your survive for longer. Try to find similarities between you and the other person. Usually for the hostelites, their roommates are their best friends so, that's kind of easy. 

Day scholars are mostly friends with day scholars and, hostelites with hostelites. I hate to say, but usually there is a divide between the two groups. 

For the hostelites, you guys should prepare yourself that its not going to be easy, but you guys will have to make through. Make friends swiftly and, try not to be whiny. Hostel food usually sucks everywhere, so be prepared for that. Most hostels aren't very keen on cleanliness. Goes especially for government colleges. Studies are not going to be easy, but you shouldn't make a huge fuss about it. Everyone has gone through that phase and, everyone survives. Again, the first month is crucial. As soon as you make a good friend whose ready to lend an emotional support to you, you'll be absolutely fine. For boys, you guys shouldn't stop your daily activities, like games and stuff. Don't change your lifestyle so much so that it becomes a burden. Just make some room for the new things. Just make yourself prepared not for the 5 years of torture but, 5 years of a great memorable time of your life. Probably, the most cherished. That's important.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Thanks its very encourging advice  masterh in which college u are??


I'm in Shalamar.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Why in the hell would someone make you study those 2 subjects in a medical college lmao, it sounds very unconvincing and WEIRD.


Zia ul Haq, greatest Pakistani ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

masterh said:


> That's a difficult question. Usually what people do in the first few days is meet everyone. You should ask them about their lifestyle, family background and hobbies. Family background is important because, if you're an outgoing person and the other isn't, then it might be hard for your friendship your survive for longer. Try to find similarities between you and the other person. Usually for the hostelites, their roommates are their best friends so, that's kind of easy.
> 
> Day scholars are mostly friends with day scholars and, hostelites with hostelites. I hate to say, but usually there is a divide between the two groups.
> 
> ...


How was your first month and which types of problems u faced bro what do u dislike most??? I m curious because i m also a lil scare because i m an averge student


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

saske khan said:


> How was your first month and which types of problems u faced bro what do u dislike most??? I m curious because i m also a lil scare because i m an averge student


For me the toughest par was the sudden burden that I felt, initially. I would come home and, wouldn't really talk much. Everyone was kind of depressed initially. But as soon as I made friends things suddenly changed. I started enjoying staying in college. Coming back home became boring.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

masterh said:


> For me the toughest par was the sudden burden that I felt, initially. I would come home and, wouldn't really talk much. Everyone was kind of depressed initially. But as soon as I made friends things suddenly changed. I started enjoying staying in college. Coming back home became boring.


May be because after coming back to home real challenge starts no friend around and study whole syllabus.. why arent you studing right now


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

masterh said:


> For me the toughest par was the sudden burden that I felt, initially. I would come home and, wouldn't really talk much. Everyone was kind of depressed initially. But as soon as I made friends things suddenly changed. I started enjoying staying in college. Coming back home became boring.


In mbbs craming matters or concepts matters??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

saske khan said:


> May be because after coming back to home real challenge starts no friend around and study whole syllabus.. why arent you studing right now


Medical students are humans too. We do what every normal person does. We also watch TV, go out with our friends, watch movies, party and have fun. Having the right balance is important. Although, we study a lot but, that doesn't mean we are some freaking retards. You will be surprised how many events medical colleges arrange every year. We do study a lot but, we balance it out. 

Depression is very common among medical students. The only way to avoid it is to have a balance. And, I'm balanced, Alhumdolilah.

- - - Updated - - -

Both matter. Depends on the subject in question too.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

masterh said:


> Medical students are humans too. We do what every normal person does. We also watch TV, go out with our friends, watch movies, party and have fun. Having the right balance is important. Although, we study a lot but, that doesn't mean we are some freaking retards. You will be surprised how many events medical colleges arrange every year. We do study a lot but, we balance it out.
> 
> Depression is very common among medical students. The only way to avoid it is to have a balance. And, I'm balanced, Alhumdolilah.
> 
> ...


Now i m feeling relaxed thank God i listen u because everyone who come to me say study day and night and leave your all others activity :'( i m human too


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

There are two types of personalities, Type A & Type B. Many researches have proved that Type B people are more successful and less stressful in live. If you're Type B, you'll be okay with the stress in medical education. Type A need to work a way out.

Type A people are the organized workaholics, who take a lot of stress and, want nothing short of being at the top.

Type B are people who don't take much stress, they enjoy life at most and, are successful because they don't make fuss about things in life. They are easy.

- - - Updated - - -

I just explained a 3rd Year MBBS topic to you from the subject of Behavioral Sciences.

Extra perk: Type A people are prone to cardiovascular problems as well.

- - - Updated - - -

As far as my own observation goes, many gold medalists in MBBS end up being teachers or doing average jobs. It's the average MBBS students who become great surgeons and physicians. It's a fact. 

Type A people get saturated pretty fast in medical education.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

masterh said:


> There are two types of personalities, Type A & Type B. Many researches have proved that Type B people are more successful and less stressful in live. If you're Type B, you'll be okay with the stress in medical education. Type A need to work a way out.
> 
> Type A people are the organized workaholics, who take a lot of stress and, want nothing short of being at the top.
> 
> ...


I m like a person who want to do everything because life is very short and each second matter... i cant study if people torture me i m like this type who want to do at proper time...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

The Advise is to STUDY HARD, but don't take much stress.

- - - Updated - - -

@SaskeKhan You're Type A, then


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

masterh said:


> The Advise is to STUDY HARD, but don't take much stress.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @SaskeKhan You're Type A, then


So what should i do ??? ...only study hard day and nightttt


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Its lovely to talk to u.. thanks for ur advice i will try my level best


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

saske khan said:


> So what should i do ??? ...only study hard day and nightttt


No! Just study while you can, till it's still not a burden. The moment you feel like your concentration is getting exhausted, leave the books and do what you like. Have a balance! If you study for 3 hours daily, you should at least play outside for an hour, watch your favorite show for another and, spend time with your family. 3 hours of study should equal 3 hours of fun. That's what you call balancing out.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

masterh said:


> No! Just study while you can, till it's still not a burden. The moment you feel like your concentration is getting exhausted, leave the books and do what you like. Have a balance! If you study for 3 hours daily, you should at least play outside for an hour, watch your favorite show for another and, spend time with your family. 3 hours of study should equal 3 hours of fun. That's what you call balancing out.


Right i think u took a balnce machine at home :-D balance everythinh i eat this and play this and that much now enough ohh i spend more time in watching tv lets study for 5 mint haan thats now balance keekkekekekekeke sorryyyyyy


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello. Pleased to read this thread 
could any one guide for BDS?
I am so scared.
when should we buy books? 
And where should we buy them from lahore?
any tips to cope up with professors and stuff i heard u gotta be an under dog else they fail you


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

confused-soul said:


> Hello. Pleased to read this thread
> could any one guide for BDS?
> I am so scared.
> when should we buy books?
> ...


you can buy the books from urdu bazar, Lahore.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanku for such an inspirational article masterh thanku soo much!! It really helped!


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for busting that "study all the time or fail" myth :thumbsup:


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> Thank you for busting that "study all the time or fail" myth :thumbsup:


I didn't know there was such a myth. 

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah.. that myth's usually expressed indirectly. You can thank me later


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Neuroleptic said:


> Thank you for busting that "study all the time or fail" myth :thumbsup:


Obviously mate, we're medical students, not some freaking retards.  We study but, we do have a "LIFE" too.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

masterh said:


> Obviously mate, we're medical students, not some freaking retards.  We study but, we do have a "LIFE" too.


Life + dreams too


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Life + dreams too


Cool story bro.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Cool story bro.


Thanks but when did i tell you story... everyone has dreams and i m not bro i m girl


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Nope. They are just annoying.:?:cool!:. Make no sense whatsoever:!::woot::roll::thumbsup::speechless:. People just needlessly put them in their posts:red::::laugh::bookworm::banghead::roflmao:, when there is no relevance for them:barefoot::x3::android::angelic::arghh::bag::notworthy::Blackalien::inlove::bored::borg::chicken::coldfeet::couchpotato:. Everything can be better communicated with the written word.:dead::depressed::babyboy::babygirl::facepalm::finger::grumpy::happy::headphone::hilarious::hungry::inpain:irate::joyful::lurking::mask::nailbiting:layful:ompous::shifty:.
> 
> Perhaps people think they are being kioot or kewl:shy::singing::smug:hotoman::sorry::sour::stinkyfeet::stop::wacky::shocked::wth::yuck::doctor::nurse::grayalien::lock:ldman:eek:hotogenic:, but they are not:spam::watching::cigar::banhappy::cat::bawling::clown:.
> 
> ...


Air...the figurative meaning...


----------



## Usmarah (Dec 2, 2013)

i have a question. what if the books suggested by the professors are different from those suggested by our seniors? What should we do? And yeah please tell how we should manage our routine? Covering up on daily basis helps?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Usmarah said:


> i have a question. what if the books suggested by the professors are different from those suggested by our seniors? What should we do? And yeah please tell how we should manage our routine? Covering up on daily basis helps?


Listen to the seniors.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

masterh said:


> No! Just study while you can, till it's still not a burden. The moment you feel like your concentration is getting exhausted, leave the books and do what you like. Have a balance! If you study for 3 hours daily, you should at least play outside for an hour, watch your favorite show for another and, spend time with your family. 3 hours of study should equal 3 hours of fun. That's what you call balancing out.


Hey can u tell me how was your white coat ceremony and what happened on that day means how's that


----------

